# Tried Acana Wild Prairie Kibble (grain free)



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi liljaker, my girls have been on Acana Wild Prairie for over a year now and they absolutely love it. I have also tried the Grassland, and they also like it. Yes, my girls are also finicky eaters, but this product they love!


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Same experience with Acana here. Sprout was/is sooo picky. I tried lots of different dog foods (wasted a lot of money) until I found Acana small-breed puppy. Sprout loves it, which is a relief! I'm hoping to have no trouble switching him to an adult Acana when the time comes... glad to hear its going well for you!


----------

